# Direct TV local channels in Miami



## shrekor (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone get the Miami Dolphins games on Direct tv as a local channel? $364 for the NFL ticket is a bit much.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not that you could get in Missouri without violating the terms of your service.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> Not that you could get in Missouri without violating the terms of your service.


Even if he wanted to violate tos he wouldn't be able to get Miami locals just by changing his service address. If he's in Mo there is no way in hell the spotbeam is going that far.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

ST is your best bet. Not even the DNS channels usually air their games. Alot of people are getting ST for free just by calling and asking. Read the thread on it. I bet you two can get a great deal on it if you try and I bet you would be happy you did.


----------

